# Looking for a H1 B visa job in USA



## Amitava (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello,
I live in India and I have done my MBA from Calcutta University my coursework on statistics, finance, marketing, organizational behavior, accounting 
and right now I work as a Deputy Manager in reputable company. But I would like to move in USA and I am looking for a job. Can you please give me some idea, advice?


----------



## brahma_nec (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Amit...Welcome to the Forum...I am also newbie like you. 

I am trying from last 1 year and didn't get any chance to apply VISA,

Only chance to get visa is by Onsite chance or any other company in US has to sponsor you 
as H1B purely depends on LUCK now a days.

But i don't want to discourage you, keep trying and if you got any info, please share with us tooo...Good luck buddy


----------

